# Dodgy email



## jajabinks (3 July 2010)

Im selling my horse through H and H and have put the email on it. Someone has sent me an email saying they are interested and would pay by cleared cheque before even viewing him! They have asked for my full name, address, etc and advised that they would want to send the cheque and then once cleared get a shipper to come in to collect. I wouldnt ever sell my horse to someone who wouldnt look at him beforehand. Do you think its probably a scam to clone my details?


----------



## starbagtherainbow (3 July 2010)

What other details have they asked you for other than your name and address? If they are asking about your bank details etc, then they might be upto something dodgey. 

It's strange they don't want to view the horse and have it vetted before deciding to go ahead with the purchase. I would prefer to meet them to make sure they were alright before giving them one of my horses afterall they are strangers so they could be upto anything!


----------



## jajabinks (3 July 2010)

Thanks for the mail and okay with the price and condition of thehorse and am interested in buying also.and tell me the price ,I'll bepaying by Certified check and and my shipper will come for the pickupat your location upon the clearance of payment is confirm and thehorse won't be picked up until the check clear in your bank...so forthe payment to be sent to you i would want you to get back to me withthe below information request: 1.Your full name............. 2.FullStreet Address............... 3..City....................4.State............. 5.Zipcode............... and a mobile number toreach you as soon as you have the payment.... so let me have this forthe payment to be made immediately and the check will be send to youovernight so that you can have it by tommorrow. Waiting to read fromyou asp. Thanksjacques

Above is the email they sent, no requests for bank details but its coming from a gmail account and you cant track where its sent from


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (3 July 2010)

Its a scam.

The English is poor and  its on par with every other scam email about.


----------



## teresagarsden (3 July 2010)

It is a scam report them to H&H.
I had about 4 of these when i sold my TBx.
Fingers crossed you get some real interest.
Teresa


----------



## starbagtherainbow (3 July 2010)

I can't help but be wary. I don't know anyone who has ever bought a horse without going to view/ride it and even if a horse was in another country you would at least have it vetted.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (3 July 2010)

jajabinks said:



			Thanks for the mail and okay with the price and condition of thehorse and am interested in buying also.and tell me the price ,I'll bepaying by Certified check and and my shipper will come for the pickupat your location upon the clearance of payment is confirm and thehorse won't be picked up until the check clear in your bank...so forthe payment to be sent to you i would want you to get back to me withthe below information request: 1.Your full name............. 2.FullStreet Address............... 3..City....................4.State............. 5.Zipcode............... and a mobile number toreach you as soon as you have the payment.... so let me have this forthe payment to be made immediately and the check will be send to youovernight so that you can have it by tommorrow. Waiting to read fromyou asp. Thanksjacques

Above is the email they sent, no requests for bank details but its coming from a gmail account and you cant track where its sent from
		
Click to expand...

i wouldn't touch it with a barge pole!!!


----------



## Alec Swan (3 July 2010)

jajabinks,

all a bit strange.  I'm assuming that you are in the UK.  We don't use Zip Codes in this country,  we have Post Codes.  It sounds to me as if you have been contacted from the US, or more likely from the Continent,  and unless your horse is valued into 5 or 6 figures,  then I'd be as surprised as you are.  Though if you haven't been asked for bank details,  I would have thought that you were safe.

Is the horse perhaps known to the buyer?  In other words,  did you buy it from a dealer,  is it known from it's published competition results?  That,  I suppose could be a genuine reason.  It might be an idea for you to list the asking price,  competition results,  age,  breeding etc.  If your horse is a 15hh cob who's just spent his life slopping around the country lanes,  then I would view this contact with a very real suspicion.  if you have a very valuable competition horse,  then perhaps you have a potential sale.

You could always speak with your solicitor and ask if you could give them as your agents.  If the cheque arrives,  with them and I'd be surprised if it does,  then you've cracked it.  If it doesn't,  then you'll know.

If they're looking for a smart and well bred yearling filly,  then you can head them towards me,  if you like!!  

let us know the outcome.

Alec.


----------



## Doris68 (3 July 2010)

Total SCAM - don't even reply! 
Notify H & H.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (3 July 2010)

starbagtherainbow said:



			I can't help but be wary. I don't know anyone who has ever bought a horse without going to view/ride it and even if a horse was in another country you would at least have it vetted.
		
Click to expand...

Lol i just got my new one that way - i did however look at videos and ask questions - not just offer to pay for her!


----------



## dozzie (3 July 2010)

jajabinks said:



			Im selling my horse through H and H and have put the email on it. Someone has sent me an email saying they are interested and would pay by cleared cheque before even viewing him! They have asked for my full name, address, etc and advised that they would want to send the cheque and then once cleared get a shipper to come in to collect. I wouldnt ever sell my horse to someone who wouldnt look at him beforehand. Do you think its probably a scam to clone my details?
		
Click to expand...

They send you a cheque to cover the shippingplus a bit more then say can you pay the shipper direct. Then you pay  £2k to  the shipping company, which dont really exist anyway,through Western Union Bank   thinking you have the funds cleared and the cheque turns out to be a fake. Meanwhile the purchaser has disappeared with the shipping money and possibly your horse although i dont think they are really interested ion taking the horse. The emails originate from Nigeria usually.

I think that is how it works.


----------



## the watcher (3 July 2010)

This is what is known as the 'advance payment' scam, you will receive a cheque, it will even appear to be genuine and your bank will be perfectly happy with it - for about 10 days when they realise it is fake. By this time either you horse has gone (unlikely - they don't want the horse) or you will have sent money off to the 'shipper' out of the cheque you were sent.

Of course your bank will leave you high and dry when they realise the original was fraud and you will have lost the money you sent to the 'shipper', and still have a horse to sell.


----------



## jajabinks (3 July 2010)

Thanks everyone, I thought it was really strange. He is an eventer but there are only 2 pics of his ad online and they havent asked for his registered BE name or a video. I just wondered if others had come across it and whether (by wanting my home address) that they might try and steal tack etc.

I did tell them that I wasnt interested in selling to someone who wouldnt want to see him or know more about him and havent heard back. I sometimes cant believe what lengths people will go to for fraud!


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2010)

Sounds like a SCAM.Ignore anymore emails from them. Id seriously be VERY AWARE of this one!!!


----------



## missieh (5 July 2010)

This is a "phishing scam". Try googling "e-mail scams buying horses" and you'll see what I mean when you look at some of the entries. Don't even acknowledge response. This is another reason not to disclose your e-mail address on the public domain....if anyone is interested in buying your horse you would want to speak to them on the phone anyway so I would always just stick with telephone number and remove your e-mail address + inform H&H. Good luck!


----------

